# Broken nose recovery time



## alphacat

I think that I might have gotten my nose broken 10 days ago.
There was a lot of blood and I think its shape changed a little, however I felt no pain.

I keep training and attending classes however when sparring I ask my opponent to not throw any jabs to my face since I want to let my nose to fully recover.

Its frustrating that I cant spar 100% as I used to, but I know its for the best to give my nose its time to heal.

For how long should I avoid putting myself in a situation where I can get punched in the face?

I assume some of you guys have experienced such injuries.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob2109

> For how long should I avoid putting myself in a situation where I can get punched in the face?



Forever would be my choice lol. If you've got any bruising i'd wait till that goes but other than that you should wait till you feel ready again.


----------



## alphacat

Hey.
I got no bruises on my nose.
It merely got a bit swollen in the next day.

I'm really not sure about its healing progress, its like I wouldnt know how well it is until it gets punched again.
I do feel that the bone is weaker than usual so I guess its an indicator of its status.

Is it a matter of months?
Like do you think that 2 months would be enough?


----------



## kaizasosei

I too would opt for never getting punched in the nose.  
Actually, i recently also got socked right in the nose.  Most unpleasant.  Lots of blood too and a cut that went from the outside top of the nose to the inside and one that sortof went from my nose through my lip and into the mouth, the the nose would bleed and i could feel it seeping past my upper teeth with a closed mouth.  

I can really take lots of punishment and have taken long beatings already, but the nose is one place i would avoid if at all possible.  There are always dangerous execptions but generally, i much prefer to take a hit to the cheek or head.- ribs are basically one of my major weak spots but then again, ribs are meant to be broken-unless one smashed through your lungs or heart but that is unlikely.  
In a real fight blood is not such an issue, but in training it is really unnecessary.  One shouldn't draw blood in training. 

If you can, i suggest eating konyaku-it helps to rebuild cartiledge.-my situation is all sorted out already.  Not saying i'm ready to get smashed again, but well, honestly i'd always be ready, but there are many places to let oneself get hit before getting hit in the nose.  I think that was the hardest hit i've ever taken to the nose-probably the 4 th or 5th time, the first being when i was 13 and practiced the jumping reverse crecent kick(like Speakman) and kneed myself-that was probably the second hardest.  Always on the lookout for people that can outdo me.


j


----------



## Dirty Dog

If it's broke, bone healing takes 6-8 weeks. Only way to tell is an xray, but you do not necessarily need one. Typically the swelling goes down in 3-5 days. At that point, if it's obviously crooked (and that bothers you) or if you're still having problems breathing through it, then go see an ENT to have it straightened.


----------



## alphacat

Thank you very much guys.
I appreciate you sharing your experiences here.

You got any tips for how to protect your nose well?

I noticed that the times I get punched in the nose are when I throw a jab/cross at my opponent while at the same time he throws a jab towards my face.


----------



## Stonecold

One of my students had the same problem, he went out & got head gear with a nose guard so he could spar hard till his nose healed.


----------



## searcher

It will always have a very high chance of breaking again.    I got my nose broken in 1997 and it will still break today with a less than hard shot to the face.   If you are worried about the bleeding(mine bled like crazy) I suggest that you look into some silver nitrate sticks.    I used them to cauterize my vessels in my nose years ago and I don't have a problem with it bleeding anymore.

The full face head gear is a great recommendation.


----------



## Jenna

I would never presume to tell you how to fight my friend and but if you are getting caught with his cross while you are throwing your left [if you are orthodox I am guessing that is correct no?] then will you try maybe also when you are throwing your left to extend out your right guard to cover your exposed nose and eyes? I do not know if that makes sense at all.. sorry..   And yes *Searcher *has suggested silver nitrate sticks or swabs if you are worried bout excessive bleeding.  Hey do you still have all ya teeth?  Then that is a good thing yes?  Last time I took a face shot I lost half of my lovely tooth and had to pay like crazy money to get it fixed  my poor tooth haha.. And so you be careful, bring your right guard across to cover when you throw your jab and get some ice on it too to expedite the reduction of swelling.  And all the other advice here is good and valid too.. these people are clever  Take care alphacat, Jenna x


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

The first time I broke my nose I did not even know it was broken and continued sparring regularly.

The second time I had lots of swelling, doctor visit, x-ray's, etc. and it took about a month to get back to normal but I babied it for at least three months.

I have witnessed people like me who just kept going and also people that took anywhere from a month to five or so before they were normal.  Best bet is to see a doctor and get there opinion and also work around it while using headgear designed to protect the nose when contact is warranted.

Good luck!


----------



## Stac3y

Wear a face shield if it worries you, and keep your hands up.


----------



## Akira

I've broken mine 6 times, only once from fighting, the rest of the time was from doing dumb ****. Last time I broke it I was doing sheep work and got headbutted by a sheep. I took 3 weeks off sparring last time but I think most broken bones used to be in plaster for 6 weeks so 6 weeks would be my guess.

Unfortunately you are going to get punched in the face in training so maybe you can use a larger glove the first few times you return to sparring, like 14 or 16 ozs, it's like being punched with a pillow. It's going to feel weird getting punched there again the first few times but that goes away. Just take it real easy when you get back into it, moreso to get over the mental problem you're likely to have whereby you are overly warey about it and won't be defending yourself like you normally would.


----------



## grado

if your nose still bleeding, have to go hospital, my nose cause me 1 month to recovery.


----------



## denmyos

Alphacat: what country are you from, and where do you train.


----------

